# Happy Birthday, Sumo (RIP)



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

Today (6/27) is Sumo's birthday. He would have been 9 years old today, but passed away suddenly back in January.

RIP my little furry soul mate
6/27/2002 - 1/6/2011


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

What a beautiful little friend.
I made a little memorial for my beloved friend Samantha.


----------



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

Sorry Sumo died. He was very beautiful. Yoshi is very cute.

Kathy


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Aw! So sorry to hear. But his birthday said 6/27/2002? :/


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

Cooncatbob: That's a very nice memorial for Samantha. We plan on setting up something in one of our bedrooms, but are still in the process of furnishing the rooms. After Sumo passed away, we tore apart the house, got all new carpets throughout, and painted 3 bedrooms. It was good to focus on something during that time.

Razzle: Thank you.


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

konstargirl said:


> Aw! So sorry to hear. But his birthday said 6/27/2002? :/


OMG......thanks for catching that. I meant 6/17/2002.
6/27 is the anniversary of my Mom's death, which was in 2009.

June is a busy month for me. My BF's birthday is this Sunday to top it off!

Geez.....


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh that makes more sense. Sorry to hear about your mom too.


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

I am so very sorry for the death of Sumo
He was a lovely Siamese


----------

